# misguided link



## Scott (Jul 24, 2007)

When I am on the main page under the Forum List section, when I click on the Natural Revelation link, I am directed to the Worship forum. Scott


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice catch, I don't think anyone ever noticed that before.

The link should be "60" not "67"

S-F will fix when he sees this thread


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for catching that. The entire bottom portion was fat-fingered in and sometimes fat fingers make mistakes.


----------

